# Now what...



## Researcher31726 (Jan 19, 2006)

What are y'all going to be doing until next deer season? Do any of you small game hunt or turkey hunt?


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jan 19, 2006)

Small game hunt, turkey hunt, trim fire breaks, clear trails, overseed fall plots, plant summer plots, scout, target practice and on and on and on!!


----------



## Son (Jan 19, 2006)

*Now what?*

Going to get me some squirrels. Boil 'em in a big pot of water, seasoning and one big quartz rock. When done, will throw the squirrels away and eat the rock. Seriously, Am planning on squirrel hunting for some good eating and some of the best gravy one can make. One thing you can bet i'll be doing while squirrel hunting is, try and figure out how those big bucks avoided me during deer season. I already know the flooded ponds and fields gave them an advantage. Our woods are a challenging place to hunt even for the best of hunters when dry. Sometimes it seems the deer are gone, but can suddenly appear again as if somebody turned them loose. Will also be tending the winter plots to assure they remain green. Then it's turkey hunting. Love the woods in the spring, lots of birds, cool mornings and nice days. Then it's time to get in some summer plots (something we couldn't do last year cause of an oncoming thinning of timber) All the timber thinning is done now, the woods remain flooded from recent rains so you can bet I'll be watching where I sit during turkey season. Our woods have an abundance of cottonmouths this year for some reason.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have heard of "stone soup" and "swamp gravy"(Colquitt), but not quartz rock soup!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sound like tou guys will be busy, too.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 20, 2006)

Plan on bow hunting until the end of January. Then turkey hunt, yote and pig hunt also. Then continue looking for a new club to get in for next deer season.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 20, 2006)

Good luck, SPD! You'll hunt in N GA, now? What part of of SWGA did you hunt?


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 21, 2006)

scout , shed hunt ,  n more scouting ..........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 21, 2006)

ALWAYS a reason to be in the woods


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 21, 2006)

That's the truth!


----------

